# EX accessed financial records without my permission



## Houstondad (Jul 6, 2011)

I really hate starting a new thread due to a new issue. But it is what it is with a passive-agressive EX-wife.

Several weeks ago, she sent me a text asking what was my login password for my personal paycheck/W-2/financial information that is only accessed through my work. Before I could reply to why she would ask such a crazy thing, she sent another text saying: nevermind, I figured it out.  (Yes it had a smiley face.)

So I thought how could someone be so stupid/obvious of doing something so wrong. I wondered if she was attempting to access her records because she worked at the same place I do and she's doing her taxes and is trying to get a new home.
Today, I learned from human resources she doesn't have access to her records online since she quit 2 years ago.
So now I believe she was really accessing my information. Is there anything I can do? Can I press charges? I still have her texts saying what she was doing.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Did you change your password? Did you talk to HR, and see if anyone has accessed your data or changed anything? Why haven't you changed ALL your passwords to something that she wouldn't be able to guess?

C


----------



## Houstondad (Jul 6, 2011)

The password which I changed on my work computer a few months ago apparently was not universal with the work's financial access. The financial password had remained the same. I had no idea. I changed it today of course. I am trying to get in touch with HR, to find out more.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Cancel that account and start a new one. Find a new bank if you have to.

My ex h committed identity theft against me(19 years ago). He got away with it and laughed in my face about it for years. I wasn't protected against it back then. He took $15,000-20,000 in my name. It destroyed my credit for years. Luckily there's a statute of limitations and my credit is restored to excellent again.

Protect yourself and do it now!


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

This might be a better question for your lawyer.

And I urge you to get in touch with him/her right away before it gets out of hand.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Houstondad said:


> The password which I changed on my work computer a few months ago apparently was not universal with the work's financial access. The financial password had remained the same. I had no idea. I changed it today of course. I am trying to get in touch with HR, to find out more.


She never stops, does she?


----------

